# I'm almost embarrassed to ask, but....



## BelchFire (Dec 14, 2004)

Should the front fan be directed to blow In, or Out? :redface:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

draw in from the front and exaust from the rear,creates a cool flow across everything


----------



## BelchFire (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks, dai!


----------

